# April 2018 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Apr 12, 2018)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2018 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2018 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 13, 2018)

Patience Please  by @smoke665


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2018)

Oklahoma Prairie Fire Sunset by @Peeb 
Grass fire Sunset


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2018)

Red, White and Blue by @otherprof 
Red, White and Blue


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 16, 2018)

From the Theme Thread - Motorcycles by @jcdeboever


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2018)

Snowy Osprey 4_2 1 by @coastalconn 






from: Some recent images over the past few weeks


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 18, 2018)

Untitled, By @texxter  in the thread Hollywood style anyone?
Very difficult picking an image from the series to nominate


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 18, 2018)

Dassault Rafale C 141/113-GT Armee de L&#x27;Air RAF Fairford 
posted here:
Aviation Portfolio by @Seamus85


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 20, 2018)

P311 final stop at Spotsy as P053 flys by
by @Robertkl in the thread
Railroad Photography by RKL.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Apr 20, 2018)

Punta Bianca by Sil
Punta Bianca
posted here:  Punta Bianca


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

Osprey and Chick  taken by @EricD


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

Along My Path  Taken by @oldhippy


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2018)

Mirror, Mirror on the water by DarkShadow

Mirror, Mirror on the water


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice capture!


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 23, 2018)

Snowy in Breeding Colors by @bulldurham


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 24, 2018)

Take off! by BrentC

Take off!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

Busch Gardens by @jcdeboever


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2018)

Self portrait using long exposure by @Lord Commander


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 30, 2018)

Loving the Swallows. can't get enough of them by DarkShadow

Loving the Swallows


----------

